# Armoire, or mini tank



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

I built my wife an armoire for christmas. I say "mini tank" because it's huge, but most can relate, she has alot of ... stuff.

I didn't get a chance to put any crown molding on it...

The base/interior are cabinet grade birch plywood. The panels and rails/styles are Sapele.


----------



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice!
I like the finish on it. Is it stained or just natural?


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a semi gloss poly finish.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

chubby, that's the bees knees! Love the doors. Nice job.


----------



## jacimaeb (Dec 22, 2007)

That is gorgeous! I bet she totally loved it. Good job!


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice looking armorie. :thumbsup: I'll bet your wife is happy.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Very Very nice.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Chubby!


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

those grains really come out - in your face.


nice lines


----------

